# Has anyone healed a cavity naturally? Please share your experiences!



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

I am putting together an article to help parents who are interested in naturally healing their own or their children's teeth and I need your input.

I know this is a topic that has been discussed on the forums before and something a lot of us have thought about--especially concerning babies and toddlers who have faced cavities since many of us don't feel comfortable with dental intervention at that age.

*So, if you have healed a cavity naturally please share your experience. If you tried and failed we want to hear about that too. Please post specific products and dosage you used, if any. *

I will pull information and quotes from this thread for an article to be featured next week.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gabbymarie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Yes!! Baking Soda mixed with a little water or mouthwash to make a paste brush the affected area a few times a day and floss really well. The key is not to use flouride it actually is worse for you than we have been led to believe. Please look it up dont take my word for it. I had a cavitiy as well as my son and I found this online and it worked for us but I guess it depends on how bad your cavitiy is.*


----------



## esenbee2 (Dec 19, 2011)

I would be very interested in this. My daughter, 4 1/2 years old went to the dentist and had 3 cavities in her front bottom teeth. We went for a filling for 2 on one side and then the other was set for a 2nd appointment. Her first appointment went so awful, they were only able to do 1. It broke my heart, besides having numbing and laughing gas, she completely freaked out. She normally takes things like this in stride. Her appointment is in 3 weeks and I don't know if I can do another appointment like that. Not to mention paying 50% for the filling and procedure, plus 100% of the laughing gas. Total was $350 for 3 baby teeth. I like the dentist, but it left me thinking that there must be a better way, especially for such a young age. The dentist said they are very small cavities.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

For very small cavities I would get a second opinion.

I never had a cavity in my life and my former dentist said I had one. I refused to have it filled. Six months later I went to a new dentist and they said my teeth were perfect. So I don't know if there was never a cavity (I was never able to find it, neither could DH) or if it healed on its own, but either way I'm still cavity-free. In those 6mos, I did not use toothpaste (didn't use it before or since then either actually) and focused on lots of grass-fed dairy & meat (was vegan before that) plus a calcium/magnesium supplement.

The one thing DH & I have discovered after several weird dental visits is that a second opinion is almost always worth it. Half the dentists we've been to have recommended unnecessary, expensive, invasive procedures. I also did a lot of reading about remineralizing, which seems to be possible as long as it's only a surface cavity. One of the things that is supposed to help with remineralizing is keeping the teeth clean & avoiding things like glycerine (in most toothpastes) because they coat the teeth and prevent them from absorbing minerals. I used a homemade paste/rinse that was baking soda, sea salt, xylitol, coconut oil, and mint essential oil. The baking soda is supposed to help restore the proper pH in your mouth. Salt is for cleaning power & minerals, and xylitol also helps with pH and has anti-bacterial properties. Coconut oil is also antibacterial. (The essential oil is just for flavor.)


----------



## jill the pill (Jul 31, 2011)

I make my own toothpaste out of baking soda, calcium carbonate, benonite clay, xylitol, coconut oil, and essential oils for taste. It works better than any other toothpaste I have ever used. My dentist had a watch on a tooth a couple years ago. I went to the same dentist 6 months ago and he said I had no signs of a cavity. I had been using my toothpaste for about 3 months when I went to my appointment. My 3 year old also uses this toothpaste and the hygenist said she had NO plaque on her teeth at all. Make your own toothpaste and heal your teeth!


----------



## kristinebrown (Feb 20, 2012)

My son is 6 and has a mouthful of cavities. He's the only one of my 4 kids that has cavities. I do not have any either and I am 41. My son is different than all my other kids in what he can handle food wise. He cannot tolerate food dyes, preservatives, PASTEURIZED milk, gluten/wheat and I'm beginning to suspect other foods such as oranges as well.

I am concerned with getting his cavities filled as studies are now showing that the BPA in the composite fillings can cause depression and behavioral disorders. I already suspect my son is somewhere on the spectrum, removing the above foods from his diet has improved the symptoms significantly but there is still something I'm missing. I'm curious to know if others have children that may be on the spectrum who have major sensitivities to food and have cavities.

I am having a dentist monitor the cavities but I have started on an even more strict diet as outlined in the book "Cure Tooth Decay" by Ramiel Magel. It is based on a diet filled with proteins, raw milk/butter, cod liver oil, organ meats, vegetables, etc. and restricting all grains, sweets (including most fruit). It is really hard telling him he can no longer have the gluten free bread or fruit that he enjoys eating but he understands that it needs to be done to heal his teeth.

This is relatively new with the cavity situation, it started with a front tooth that he damaged when he was about 2. He fell down the concrete steps and chipped the tooth and eventually, it started to darken up. A few weeks back, the tooth was hurting him really badly and there was a pimple with a white head above it that started to swell. I started him on high doses of Echinacea and Usnea tinctures (1 dropperful of each several times a day, about 3 - 4) and did packs of fresh Aloe (removed the skin from the fresh leaf) on the gum twice a day which stopped the pain w/in 24 hours and healed up the infection within a week.

I am giving him 500 - 1000 mg vitamin C daily (I give him 1000 until he starts getting loose stools then back down to 500), 5000 IU vitamin D3, 2 acidophilus tablets and a dose of Blue Ice Royal Fermented Cod Liver Oil/Butter Oil blend. He also eats lots of butter, eggs, meat, fish. We brush with Earthpaste toothpaste after meals and oil pull every night before bed.

I have a source for raw cream and milk that we are going to start picking up at the beginning of February. We also raise our own dairy goats (they are dry right now), chickens for eggs and meat as well as sheep, turkeys and ducks. I have a friend who raises grass fed longhorns so between all that, we have a good supply of pasture fed meat/eggs/milk. Our biggest weaknesses are the grains and fruits but it will be worth it to heal his teeth as I cannot fathom putting fillings in and having his behavioral issues come back for the next 6 - 7 years until the teeth fall out.

I'm not sure what the outcome is yet, we just started this routine about 2 weeks ago. We go back to the dentist in a few days.


----------



## mathmom07 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, I noticed brown spots on my daughter's front teeth. I did some research and found that cavities are a sign of poor nutrition and can be reversed with proper nutrition. We have been eating lots of pastured eggs, grass fed butter and meat, raw milk and yogurt, grass fed cheese, fish and cod liver oil and her teeth look a lot less brown and the brown spots are smaller. Also, we have not been eating any sugar and no white flour.


----------



## DeeplyRooted (May 17, 2010)

I just got back from the dentist a few minutes ago, coincidentally. Last time I was there, she noticed a very small cavity and suggested that I might want to make an appointment to get it filled. I didn't.







Instead, I embarked on a "heal that cavity" crusade. I took into account advice she had given me in the past, recent peer-reviewed research on tooth enamel and tooth decay, and natural health recommendations. Today at my appointment, she DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE the spot that she'd found before! I mentioned it, she found it in my records, and she looked for it -- and found a brown spot there, but nothing requiring work. Success!

Here's all I did:

* Xylitol gum, once a day except on days I forgot about it. This particular gum also has calcium and B12 supplementation, and I found it at Whole Foods. Pretty easy.

* Vitamin supplements and D drops. Not every day, either, but enough to cover whatever I'm missing in my diet. Tooth remineralization requires available nutrients!

* Maintain a non-acidic environment in my mouth. This meant rinsing my mouth with water after drinking coffee or tea, for instance; I also brush sometimes in the middle of the day, and I use the aforementioned xylitol gum (which, like toothpaste, has the effect of creating a slightly alkaline environment). This is important because tooth enamel demineralizes much more easily in acid.

* Less refined sugar, but that was something I was doing anyway.







My diet is generally less awful than the standard American diet, but it's not super healthy either. We eat a lot of greens, we try to eat nutritionally dense foods in general, and our eggs and meat are pastured. But we definitely eat grains and sweet stuff. That being said, I'm more conscious now of when I'm feeding the bacteria on my teeth, so I try to clean 'em off when I can -- swishing warm water, brushing teeth, eating apples, chewing xylitol gum.


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

For those who are making their own toothpaste, would you rank the ingredients you use in order of what you think are most essential to remineralizing? And, if you know, what each ingredient's function is?

Thank you.


----------



## Jen Zahorchak (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a terrific and timely thread. My son is three and has SEVEN cavities and pre cavities (to the tune of $700, and that is at a 50% discount!). I hesitate to subject him to potentially invasive procedures, but also hesitate to let them get worse. I did not know there was such a thing as "healing" cavitites, only maintaining the hole left from the decay.

We eat well, brush and floss when we can, as many of these spots are between his wee teeth.

Love the idea of xylitol gum- is it safe for little ones?

Also love the homemade t-paste idea, but he's not so good at spitting yet.

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Aplusnumberone (Feb 6, 2011)

We are in the early stages of healing a cavity in our toddler. ECC often has nutritional causes, but in our case we found via a naturopathic doctor, she has heavy metal toxicity (probably from me, in utero) causing the problem. We are addressing that, and have adopted a grain free Weston Price type diet, using Spry toothpaste and coconut oil to brush to start to heal the tooth. I think finding the root cause was the big "aha" for us. The dietary changes probably protected her other teeth while we were searching for the cause. I was told by the Pediatrician that it was caused by night nursing (all other drs involved disagree), the holistic dentist said eating grain (which was probably true,too) but we really had to keep digging to find the whole picture. I think it's worth it, because now her overall health will be better, including her adult teeth. I have to remember that ECC is a symptom of a disrupted system, not a disease to be drilled away, like most dentists will have you believe. I'm lucky we caught it early enough that no other intervention (hopefully) will be necessary once the tooth begins to remineralize.


----------



## jill the pill (Jul 31, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jen Zahorchak*
> 
> Also love the homemade t-paste idea, but he's not so good at spitting yet.


You don't need to spit out the toothpaste since there is nothing dangerous in it. It is safe to use on toddlers and babies too. This is where I got my recipehttp://wellnessmama.com/2500/homemade-remineralizing-toothpaste-recipe/


----------



## eliandsand (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi! I love this stuff. My 6 year old son has some cavities in his upper front teeth that he has had since he was probably 1 and a half. They have never gotten worse but we never tried to fix them naturally or invasively. We do chew xylitol gum regularly and use non-fluoridated xylitol toothpaste. I also had a couple places where I had pain when eating sugary bread or sweets and I no longer have any sensitivity.

That said I would love the recipe with measurements for the DIY toothpaste and if there is a special place to get the ingredients or brands that would be helpful also. Thanks!


----------



## Mittsy (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is what we have done to heal cavities:

cut out almost all refined sugar from our diet

brush with homemade toothpaste

rinse with hydrogen peroxide

brush with activated carbon about twice weekly

take homeopathic calcarea carbonica 6X once monthly


----------



## gratefulmum (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks! I just ordered the few things I needed to make this toothpaste. Can't wait to try it! My 5 yo ds has had over $1,500 in dental work in the past 9 months including a crown. Really hopeful that this combined with diet improvement will see change in his teeth's future health..


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I would be cautious with xylitol gum in kids. Xylitol can cause diarrhea, so you'd want to limit quantities and pay attention to whether it's causing any digestive issues.

I don't follow a recipe for my homemade toothpaste -- just toss all the ingredients together randomly (I listed the ones we use & some of their functions in my first post). We use whatever brand we can get cheaply & easily.


----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)

I have recently tried to limit sugar and grains. I also started taking BLUE ICE Royal Butter Oil/Fermented Cod Liver Oil Blend and brushing with Dr. Christophers Formulas Herbal Tooth & Gum Powder upon experiencing some sensitivity in my teeth. My new regimen seems to be working well to decrease the sensitivity I was experiencing but I am not sure of the extent of the damage to my teeth as I have not been to a dentist in quite some time.


----------



## wayfaring (Mar 5, 2011)

In her book Be Your Own Doctor, Rachel Weaver suggest black walnut tincture for healing cavities. We have used this in our family with good success, along with her suggestion to used activated charcoal to whiten teeth. Drop 4-5 drops of tincture in a little bit of water and swish. You can spit or swallow. We live in Mexico so we do this about 7 days out of the month and we swallow, because black walnut tincture kills parasites and worms. Which despite being extremely careful, we still have a problem with. You can not take black walnut tincture long term, which is why we do it 7 days out of the month generally. http://www.amazon.com/Your-Doctor-Rachel-Weaver-M-H/dp/0971266905/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358975993&sr=1-1&keywords=be+your+own+doctor+by+rachel+weaver


----------



## svoboda878 (Oct 5, 2007)

Please check out this lady's blog for an amazing collection of information about oral health. She knows all about dealing with kids too. She has 4 little ones and is expecting her 5th.

http://wellnessmama.com/oralhealth/

I am currently working on reversing a cavity and am following a lot of her advice. I'm also applying info from Ramiel Nagel's "Heal Tooth Decay" book.


----------



## Dee68 (Nov 6, 2011)

Might you be willing to share the proportions used for this paste? It sounds wonderful!


----------



## AnaB (Jan 4, 2011)

I am on a quest to heal my daughter's teeth after having read Ramiel Nagel's "Cure Tooth Decay" http://www.eco-babyz.com/2012/12/crumbling-baby-teeth.html

We're having some progress already, and we haven't even bought the good quality cod liver oil yet and haven't gotten around to our local farm for grass fed dairy. The only changes we've made are cutting out sugar and grains and switching to grass-fed (store bought) butter and cheese. Can't wait to get my hands on what she actually should be eating!


----------



## trimommy2009 (Mar 22, 2012)

OMG! I wish I had this post about 2 months ago! DS started to get visible decay in his two front teeth (no pain though) so we took him to the dentist who said we needed to fill them as soon as possible to avoid having him lose the teeth before they naturally fall out around age 6. He's 3 and 1/2. Long story short we did not get a second opinion and took the dentist's word for it...had to take him to the hospital to do the work under general anesthesia. She ended up doing a mini root canal on one front tooth, putting two crowns on his front teeth, white in front (steel in back) and filled 10 other cavities. Besides the udder horror of having to put him under, I just got the bill from the hospital to the tune of $850 (after insurance) and I haven't even seen the bill from the dentist.

We did make some changes to his diet after all this on the recommendation from the dentist. He is like a bird when he eats and is REALLY skinny so the Dr. is always telling us to try to feed him more. Sometimes the only time he would eat would be crackers and juice or chocolate milk before bed. We've since changed that routine so he must finish all food before bed and we brush his teeth and floss right before bed, then only water. We brush his teeth with xylitol after every meal and snack. It's a struggle for sure but I can't go thru that ordeal again. Nor do I want to pay for it!!

I'm going to try this tooth paste recipe above as well. We were also thinking about putting in a reverse osmosis water filtration system to remove fluoride from our water as well. Anyone else doing that?


----------



## blessedbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

We have had great success healing my 3.5 y.o. LO's cavities! He had one major cavity and FOUR small ones, plus a cracked tooth from when he bit a rock (don't ask). Ugh. But here it is about ten months later, there is only a faint shadow of the big cavity, and the other spots have all healed. This has happened faster than I anticipated. We took him off of grains entirely and started him on probiotics and krill oil to heal his ASD, plus he gets 8,000 IU D3 and low dose K2 (MK-7) daily. I give him a trace minerals supplement because we have filtered water. He has made enormous strides in his therapy and speech development with this treatment, and remineralizing his teeth has been a beautiful side benefit. I brush his teeth with coconut oil twice daily, and he periodically swishes with baking soda and water.

We took our elderly dogs off of grains and feed them salmon and sweet potatoes for breakfast. Now their breath is so much better and DH swears their tartar is going away, too. I see no reason why they wouldn't experience greater dental health from the diet change, just as we do.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

We battled with this for about 2 years. Here is our story for anyone interested.

DS got his teeth really early, about 4 months. We did what we were supposed to, cleaning them with the little finger brush. His teeth started to look bad pretty quickly, showing brown spots. At first it was just the two front top teeth, but it spread after that to the ones next to the front one, so the top 4 were affected.

I absolutely did NOT want to put my 1 year old under for this, so I began researching trying to heal his teeth. This was pretty much our routine,

Brushing with Xylitol toothpaste mixed with pascalite clay twice a day

Using xylitol wipes after snacks (Spiffies)

Having a period of time every day after his mouth was cleaned out with xylitol, and food free, for re mineralization

I would make a little clay ball of pascalite to pack onto his front teeth while he slept

Eating more raw organic butter, DHA supplements, Fish oil, Vit D supplements

Cell salts #1 #2 & #12 six times daily (two tablets of each)

I did not stop nursing him at night. From all my research, I learned that as long as his mouth was CLEAN, the breastmilk should actually help with the healing, and my Dentist (we see a Biological Dentist who is fluoride/mercury free) agreed with this.

Anyhow, sometimes we would see improvement, and it would seem like the cavities were disappearing, with his teeth turning back to a whitish color, and sometimes it would get worse. It was kind of a one step forward, two step back kind of thing. It kept giving me hope we COULD do it, but it never did, it just kept getting much worse.

I started suspecting that his teeth were causing him pain, even though he told me they didn't hurt. It was just a Mama intuition. We gave up on healing, and about 1 month before he turned 3, we had our Dentist work on his teeth. I told him to fix everything he could find, even if it was very small, so that we would hopefully NEVER have to do this again. My son ended up having to have his two front teeth, and one of the side teeth (3 total) pulled out, and he had at least one small cavity in every molar.

I am now convinced, that even though he had been telling me his teeth did not hurt, that they did, because his mood overall is much different now that his bad teeth are out. He tells me all the time that he loves the 'Tooth Man', and that he is happy that the tooth man took his teeth. I really don't think he would be telling me this if they had not been bothering him. I am still glad we at least tried to heal them first, I feel better knowing that we did everything possible to avoid the extreme measure of putting him under anesthesia and having teeth pulled. Because it was hard, it was really really hard to see that happen. Even though we trust our Dentist, and we had a very highly recommended anesthetist that specializes in pediatrics, it was still very scary.

If anyone has any questions about anything, or just needs to talk, feel free to ask on here or message me privately. I know the pain and frustration that can happen in this situation, and I was lucky to have a friend that had been through it to talk to, and it helped immensely.


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blessedbyblues*
> 
> We have had great success healing my 3.5 y.o. LO's cavities! He had one major cavity and FOUR small ones, plus a cracked tooth from when he bit a rock (don't ask). Ugh. But here it is about ten months later, there is only a faint shadow of the big cavity, and the other spots have all healed. This has happened faster than I anticipated. We took him off of grains entirely and started him on probiotics and krill oil to heal his ASD, plus he gets 8,000 IU D3 and low dose K2 (MK-7) daily. I give him a trace minerals supplement because we have filtered water. He has made enormous strides in his therapy and speech development with this treatment, and remineralizing his teeth has been a beautiful side benefit. I brush his teeth with coconut oil twice daily, and he periodically swishes with baking soda and water.
> 
> We took our elderly dogs off of grains and feed them salmon and sweet potatoes for breakfast. Now their breath is so much better and DH swears their tartar is going away, too. I see no reason why they wouldn't experience greater dental health from the diet change, just as we do.


Are all of the supplements he receives chewable? Would you mind sharing brand info. for the vitamins/minerals so I can try to find them? So inspiring - thanks for sharing.


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jill the pill*
> 
> You don't need to spit out the toothpaste since there is nothing dangerous in it. It is safe to use on toddlers and babies too. This is where I got my recipehttp://wellnessmama.com/2500/homemade-remineralizing-toothpaste-recipe/


I'm trying out this recipe and the xylitol gum. Dd has a small cavity in a molar that the dentist says will need to be filled at some point. He doesn't want to put her through it now since she's only 4yo. We'll try this for a few months and see how it goes at the next checkup.


----------



## rpinnegar (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm interested in trying the remineralization toothpaste recipe someone linked to (on wellnessmama's blog). My 2-1/2 year old has three BIG cavities and I'm willing to have dental work done on them, but she'll have to be put under and the dentist wants to wait as long as possible because she is so young.


----------



## blessedbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamasee*
> 
> Are all of the supplements he receives chewable? Would you mind sharing brand info. for the vitamins/minerals so I can try to find them? So inspiring - thanks for sharing.


He swallows pills. I know that is unusual for his age. He has some sensory issues and swallowing cold oil-based supplements was really bothering him. Sometimes, he would heave for an hour after taking them. I explained to him that swallowing pills would prevent that, so he gave it a shot.

I've just started him on the NutraGold D3 pills I take, but he was taking the lemon flavored Solgar Natural D3 drops before. We take Everest Nutrition krill oil in a big capsule, but there are great fish oil blends that taste like citrus, in the refrigerated section at most natural groceries. I think Barlean's or something like that is the brand I used to buy for him. The Life Extension Low-Dose K2 pills are very small. I give him Lugol's solution drops in his water at breakfast every day. He also takes Trace Minerals Research Kids Multi liquid, which tastes like pineapple. I order all his current supplements from Amazon, inuding the Nutiva Virginia coconut oil and the organic grassfed ghee I give him.


----------



## blessedbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it is important to remember to avoid grains when remineralizing teeth. I just wanted to remind everyone.


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blessedbyblues*
> 
> I think it is important to remember to avoid grains when remineralizing teeth. I just wanted to remind everyone.


Do you have any good reading to explain why to avoid grains? I understand avoiding sugar, but not the grains... what if they're whole grains? We eat oatmeal nearly every morning, sprouted bread for sandwiches for lunch, and usually rice, quinoa, or whole grain pasta for suppers. No grains would definitely be a challenge!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

My friend's daughter's front teeth began to rot (I don't know the specific term, but they appear to be rotting - turning brown and getting smaller) at about 18 months. She read the book you folks keep mentioning, and immediately took her off all grains. I do not believe she is doing anything else except the avoidance of All Grains. The rotting, which would visibly get worse every day, stopped within days/weeks. Or at least slowed to an almost halt. The dentist refuses to believe it has anything to do with mother's actions, of course.

Same friend's other daughter, now five, had an extra adult tooth coming in behind her baby tooth (yes, extra, there's yet another adult tooth still up there). Same dentist wanted to knock her out to pull the tooth. My friend, who is a nurse, did an awful lot of research on general anesthetic on young children, and decided this was not a safe route to go. She found another dentist who agreed to pull the tooth while she was awake (with a bit of laughing gas).


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

The idea of eliminating all grains sounds challenging, but worth doing if it will help. I need help to clarify which foods are and are not grains for the purpose of healing tooth decay. Would beans, peas, lentils, potatoes be okay? Some grains I am thinking of that my family eats are rice, quinoa, millet, wheat, oats. Seems like any bread, pasta, or cracker product would be off the list, yes? I'm also thinking that one would want to eliminate or greatly reduce sugars/sweeteners also? Would agave be okay or are there any sweeteners that would be okay? Dairy and fruit would be okay?


----------



## sfreed4575 (Jun 3, 2007)

I am just starting my mission to treat my daughters terrible teeth naturally but wanted to say that for those who tried and had to resort to the conventional.... there is a new method of drilling that uses a lazar instead of a drill and is painless. My daughter (at 3.5yrs) so far had 3 cavities filled without any pain, sedatives, numbing agents or anything. I really hope we can avoid anymore conventional dental work using all of these suggestions but for the person who posted they ended up not having a choice just wanted to put it out there. BTW... every other conventional dentist told me we had to pull her two front teeth and that fillings wouldnt work but despite having to have it re-filled a couple of times, this is working for her (for now).


----------



## sfreed4575 (Jun 3, 2007)

/


----------



## blessedbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamasee*
> 
> The idea of eliminating all grains sounds challenging, but worth doing if it will help. I need help to clarify which foods are and are not grains for the purpose of healing tooth decay. Would beans, peas, lentils, potatoes be okay? Some grains I am thinking of that my family eats are rice, quinoa, millet, wheat, oats. Seems like any bread, pasta, or cracker product would be off the list, yes? I'm also thinking that one would want to eliminate or greatly reduce sugars/sweeteners also? Would agave be okay or are there any sweeteners that would be okay? Dairy and fruit would be okay?


Quinoa is not considered a grain, but we limit our consumption because it is a seed, and the Peruvian people are suffering so since quinoa is big business. It was their staple food, and now most cannot afford it. They are being forced to subsist on processed foods and/or go hungry. Ugh.

Anywaaaayyy, the rest of your list is considered grain. It is a challenge to eat this way, but we all eat so much less now because our foods are more nutrient dense. Some people interpret "grain-free" as "all you can eat bacon," but that isn't the case, sadly. LOL. We are not strictly paleo, so we still have raw, grassfed milk and raw, local cow and goat cheese. LO swishes with water after he eats, especially after fruit, and he gets plenty of virgin coconut oil in his diet and on his toothbrush.

If you're having a hard time finding local sources for grassfed and foraged meats and dairy, check localharvest.org and your local co-op. We use Nutiva coconut oil that we order from Amazon.


----------



## blessedbyblues (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treehugz*
> 
> Do you have any good reading to explain why to avoid grains? I understand avoiding sugar, but not the grains... what if they're whole grains? We eat oatmeal nearly every morning, sprouted bread for sandwiches for lunch, and usually rice, quinoa, or whole grain pasta for suppers. No grains would definitely be a challenge!


Check the Weston A. Price study for the role of grains in tooth decay. The children in that study were fed rolls with their meals every day, but the clean wheat had been sprouted and fresh ground every morning to make the bread. Today's wheat, even organic, has been so hybridized that it is gut poison to everyone.


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

For those of you who are making your own toothpastes.. Where are you buying your supplies and how exactly are you making it (like the proportions you are using)?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mapianoma (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your informative posts. We are currently battling this issue with my almost-2 year old. I have been trying to heal his cavities naturally but it is very, very hard. We brush with Xylitol 4 times a day and I wipe his teeth after he eats anything (besides drinking water) and during the day after he nurses. (We are beginning to work on gentle, gradual night-weaning. It's a process... For now he is still nursing 2-3 times a night ) He is taking fermented cod liver oil and butter oil, and a D3 supplement.

I have two questions:

1. Do any of you have practical suggestions as to what to give a picky toddler to eat (besides just more fruits/vegetables) that does not involve grains? Or websites/recipes/information about toddler-friendly non-grain recipes? He's small anyway, and not a big eater.

So much "kid food" (and the food my guy likes best) are grains- toast, oatmeal, rice, pasta... I have read Ramiel Nagel's book, but my toddler is very, very picky and I can't imagine him eating liver, fish eggs,organ meats etc. He already eats a lot of vegetables and fruit ,and I have eliminated cereal and wheat pasta and drastically cut back on the bread.... I've been soaking his oatmeal and rice overnight. I am vegetarian (except for fish occasionally) but my husband is an omnivore. My little guy has not yet eaten any meat, although we've tried giving it to him lots of times. He likes eggs, yogurt and cheese, but will not touch cow's milk or kefir, What do I feed him? I feel like we have been relying on the same few tried and true meals but I am looking for more ideas, especially grain-free.

and 2. Anyone out there also suspect their toddler has a "lip tie" that is contributing to tooth decay via night nursing? Maybe that's another thread. I'm new here.

Thank you!


----------



## Jackeke (Mar 7, 2013)

But Gabby isnt baking soda an abrasive? I know a lot of people use it for teeth whitening for this purpose. If you do it too much you can scrub your enamel away and im worried people would be overzealous and damage their teeth even further :[


----------



## Jackeke (Mar 7, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treehugz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Treehugs im a big fan of Dr. Johns lollipops :x They have ones with natural flavors/colors as well! Something to consider if the gum doesnt work.

http://www.drjohns.com/candystore/c-1-simplyxylitol-candies-drink-mixes-chocolates-sweetener-more.aspx

Try to look for the ones with "natural flavors and coloring" I just feel like 1. They dont stain as much and 2. Well..why not if they taste just as good 

It really tastes just like a lollipop! And I figure it'd be something they like but of course you'd have to let them know the difference between these lollipops and the bad kinds! My only complaint is that the shipping is expensive, maybe 10 dollars a box. Also i'd avoid the drink mixes since they have something like 4G of xylitol and I really feel like thats too much. I think you're just begging for gastrointestinal issues with that kind of dose and I feel like the lollipops are better anyway since it sits on your teeth and tongue for longer.

They also have xylitol hard candies with 1/4 gram xylitol but the choking issue makes me weary for a child that age


----------



## colegiala (Apr 15, 2008)

I think this is an awesome post. My daughter had a deep cavity filled a silver filling. I was so devastated with the whole process and afraid that this metal can cause harm to her health. My son has a cavity and I would like to do anything I can to avoid a filling. So please keep your natural and homeopathic solutions coming. I am listening. Thanks!


----------



## hatchling (Jul 23, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blessedbyblues*
> 
> I think it is important to remember to avoid grains when remineralizing teeth. I just wanted to remind everyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treehugz*
> 
> Do you have any good reading to explain why to avoid grains? I understand avoiding sugar, but not the grains... what if they're whole grains? We eat oatmeal nearly every morning, sprouted bread for sandwiches for lunch, and usually rice, quinoa, or whole grain pasta for suppers. No grains would definitely be a challenge!


I read that it was because of the starches. I can say, for one, that you DO NOT need to avoid whole grains while mineralizing teeth. I make breads that are 97% whole grain (note, not whole wheat...there is a big difference). I do not find that it is gut poison, but contrary to the popular belief and teachings online nowadays, quite necessary for my digestive health. I did not avoid that at all and still saw amazing results. I would not advise switching your diet in that way.

I had a cavity when I went to see the dentist 3 years ago. I was avoiding going for various reasons.

I started using spring water from a spring nearby and also made my own tooth powder, so that helped me avoid fluoride. I also avoided glycerin and mineral oil that was most likely in the toothpaste as well. This was a step toward helping my teeth remineralize. All I used for my tooth powder was 2 Tbsp. baking soda, 1 Tbsp. sage, and 1/2 Tbsp.sea salt. That's it...cheap and easy, and it doesn't go bad.

Last year, I learned about magnesium in bone broths and other foods and how most people are deficient. I was introduced to "The Magnesium Miracle" through a free online seminar. I also learned about magnesium chloride. I think it was this January/February that I started doing more bone broth for soup bases, making and applying magnesium oil (magnesium chloride mixed with water) to my skin, and for two weeks, I cut out sugar entirely. I fully believe that this, mixed with the addition of having raw milk and raw butter again made a big difference. In that time, I had found that the hurt that I had been experiencing from the tooth disappeared. When we went to see the dentist last week, she said that I had no cavities. What a wonderful, pleasant surprise! I honestly had doubts that it would work, but now having experienced it for myself, was very happy to tell others...who of course are just a skeptical as I was. Thing is, I know it worked and they cannot really argue with that!

I avoid xylitol. I suspected when it came out and had so many benefits that it was not as good as some would want us to believe. I am always skeptical of hype in marketing and quick acceptance of any teaching by the masses: http://www.naturalnews.com/022986_xylitol_health_sugar.html#ixzz2yDPfWia7 A better choice if you are looking to xylitol for the sweetness factor only in too powders and toothpastes would be stevia.


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

Hatchling,

When you write "whole grains" can you give examples - would brown rice be included in this? Would wheat kernals be included?

Thanks for your post!


----------



## hatchling (Jul 23, 2012)

You are welcome.

When I was referring to whole grains, I was specifically referring to wheat kernels. I have used both conventional wheat and organic for flour and making flour. Organic is by far my choice, but I don't always have it available to me. I know that giving a nod to modern wheat will make many people cringe, but that is what it is. I would use the ancient stuff too if I could get it to grow in sufficient quantities. I would like to try it.

I have not used solely brown rice for some time now. I have been using a mix of 5 types of rice. It is a mix that I found at the store. I have always been intrigued with wild rice, however, and might go for that next. White rice has not been a part of our eating for many, many years now.

I hope that you hear what I heard...no cavities. It is the strangest thing to hear when you KNOW that you had one/some. Haha...if there was a dancing emoticon, I would be posting quite a few here.







Ah, maybe this will do:


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

I might need to start a new thread on this, but this is related to healing teeth in a different way. I am wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to heal an adult tooth that has been knocked nearly loose so that the roots will reconnect and you can save the tooth?


----------



## Gurin.dhillon (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi 👋 Hope you and your family are doing well. Were you successful in healing cavities naturally? Thanks 😊 


Aplusnumberone said:


> We are in the early stages of healing a cavity in our toddler. ECC often has nutritional causes, but in our case we found via a naturopathic doctor, she has heavy metal toxicity (probably from me, in utero) causing the problem. We are addressing that, and have adopted a grain free Weston Price type diet, using Spry toothpaste and coconut oil to brush to start to heal the tooth. I think finding the root cause was the big "aha" for us. The dietary changes probably protected her other teeth while we were searching for the cause. I was told by the Pediatrician that it was caused by night nursing (all other drs involved disagree), the holistic dentist said eating grain (which was probably true,too) but we really had to keep digging to find the whole picture. I think it's worth it, because now her overall health will be better, including her adult teeth. I have to remember that ECC is a symptom of a disrupted system, not a disease to be drilled away, like most dentists will have you believe. I'm lucky we caught it early enough that no other intervention (hopefully) will be necessary once the tooth begins to remineralize.


----------

